# Melissa Dettwiller curling 85lb dumbbells



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

I am impressed with anyone who can do that, let alone a woman!!!!!


----------



## Rubes (Mar 24, 2007)

im scared.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 24, 2007)

That's insane! The only thing that would have made that clip better is if she wasn't wearing a shirt.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 24, 2007)

Drugs are great!

Thats a man baby!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## Luke95 (Mar 24, 2007)

Prince said:


>



There is an AMAZING amount of airbrushing in this photo....   


ps, I haven't gotten past the boobs yet.


----------



## mrmark (Mar 25, 2007)

the tight top and boobs thing was hot but her face has turned some what manly... but curling that weight is impressive


----------



## Gordo (Mar 25, 2007)

Something off looking about that(like the weight might not be real)....


----------



## Tier (Mar 25, 2007)

Prince said:


>




That's hot, but too much quads for a girl, all the other ones would be like fucking a dude.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2007)

Prince said:


>



Id say they went crazy witht he air brush here.

Those tits are about the best ive ever seen for a roided girl.


Yeah, Id fuck her.  Not too many of these types of girls Id plow, but Id shoot some up her nose just for respect.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 25, 2007)

It's so hard to know what's real these days... all I know is that I'm sure she  could kick my


----------



## ZECH (Mar 25, 2007)

What do you all think is airbrushed? I've seen Melissa post pics on another site, that are private pics(not published) and they look the same. I think she is a lovely girl with lots of muscles.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2007)

some more...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2007)

and more...


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

I love her!


----------



## Luke95 (Mar 25, 2007)

dg806 said:


> What do you all think is airbrushed? I've seen Melissa post pics on another site, that are private pics(not published) and they look the same. I think she is a lovely girl with lots of muscles.



Not just one specific spot.  There is a LOT of work around the face.  There's a lot of 'smudging' all around.  Somebody likes the 'blur' tool on photoshop.


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 25, 2007)

It's a shame someone can't just give a compliment.  Always have to say something negative.  Roids, harsh face.  wtf.   Post pics of your wives and girlfriends and lets compare to her.  
I think that video was fantastic.  Like someone else said, I've seen MANY or better yet MOST guys in my gym can't do that especially with that perfect form  and YES guys in my gym on roids and natural can't do it.  I can only do 75's clean like that so she has me beat as well.  
Good job to her and she looks lovely.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Mar 25, 2007)

She's still attractive IMO, but her face does look rather manly in some photo's. And yes there's a ton of airbrushing going on in the first pics.
Her boobs in that one are very obvious, and her legs and face in another.


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 25, 2007)

she is still curling 85's which is what the thread was about in the 1st place.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 26, 2007)

This one is fugly looking to me ... nothing could look less real.  Them fake ta-tas are so obvious and so not sexy.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 27, 2007)

Prince said:


> some more...



See, the other pics are very airbrushed, but these and the ones below aren't, and she actually looks better.  Her jaw isn't as big in the non-airbrushed photos.  Nice tits, regardless.


----------



## LoadedBats (Mar 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> I love her!



I Agree.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 27, 2007)

Prince said:


> some more...



prince...any more pics of her?

or links?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 27, 2007)

But yes, her achievements are impressive.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 27, 2007)

BTW, those were kefe reps.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 27, 2007)

lnvanry said:


> prince...any more pics of her?
> 
> or links?



She exists on empornium in video format.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> BTW, those were kefe reps.



most females would not even be able to pick up one 85lb dumbbell with two hands.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 27, 2007)

something about her face..way too manly...but yeah crazy amount of weight for a female..


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2007)

I d fill that _remaining _pussy so full of cum its just funny.


----------



## Mags (Mar 28, 2007)

impressive weight. Good tits. Mans face.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 28, 2007)

seems like fake weights


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2007)

Possible.

Her arms dont look big enough to handle that weight, man face or not.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2007)

Look, just because you girly men work-out with 25lb dumbbells does not mean she is using fake 85 pounders!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2007)

Possible.

She could actually be curling that weight.

I dont know nor care.  I am just beside myself that I d fuck her.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I dont know nor care.  I am just beside myself that I d fuck her.


----------



## LoadedBats (Mar 28, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Possible.
> 
> She could actually be curling that weight.
> 
> I dont know nor care.  I am just beside myself that I d fuck her.



hahahaha, that's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2007)

Luke95 said:


> There is an AMAZING amount of airbrushing in this photo....



Yes! and you can tell by the little bit that Photoshop missed on the left boob

Oh yes...and that's exactly how I dress when I go to the gym too!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 28, 2007)

Pictures?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 28, 2007)

the thing that bothers me about it is every other video i have seen of her on you Tube with her doing curls in it, the most I seen her use in those is 25 lb dbs.  

I saw one with her squatting 315 for 10 reps, but the curling videos have like 25 lb dbs or a 20 lb ez curl bar, nothing close to 85lb dbs...

oh well, whatever.  my inclination is fake since I don't know many MALE bodybuilders on steroids that can curl 85 lb dbs.  Does Ronnie or Jay do their sets with 85 lb dbs?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 28, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Possible.
> 
> *Her arms dont look big enough to handle that weight*, man face or not.


 
I agree with this


----------



## Gordo (Mar 29, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> the thing that bothers me about it is every other video i have seen of her on you Tube with her doing curls in it, the most I seen her use in those is 25 lb dbs.
> 
> I saw one with her squatting 315 for 10 reps, but the curling videos have like 25 lb dbs or a 20 lb ez curl bar, nothing close to 85lb dbs...
> 
> oh well, whatever.  my inclination is fake since I don't know many MALE bodybuilders on steroids that can curl 85 lb dbs.  Does Ronnie or Jay do their sets with 85 lb dbs?



The only youtube vid I could find of her squatting "looked" like it was 315 but she had bumper plates on there....so with the bar it was really 170 something.





YouTube Video











This seems more typical of what she can curl





YouTube Video











She has great dedication to the sport though. Great shape even if those funbags are plastic


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 29, 2007)

I never understood how a woman's face changes during steroid use?  Does it affect bone growth?  Isnt it the facial structure that is changed?


----------



## Gordo (Mar 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I never understood how a woman's face changes during steroid use?  Does it affect bone growth?  Isnt it the facial structure that is changed?



It can accelerate bone maturation. 
Anabolic steroid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2007)

Isn't it amazing too how the changes seem to only effect the cheekbone/nose and chin area?  It almost seems like the women that use "look alike" because of the  changes that take place in the face.

I'd rather have a little extra bf myself


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2007)

I can do that.  Something might be wrong with me though, because I would def hit that haha


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 29, 2007)

Gordo said:


> It can accelerate bone maturation.
> Anabolic steroid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I'm very suprised no here has corrected you.....you are factually incorrect.

HGH does create bone spurs and bone growth....steroid do not.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 30, 2007)

lnvanry said:


> I'm very suprised no here has corrected you.....you are factually incorrect.
> 
> HGH does create bone spurs and bone growth....steroid do not.



I think what I said IS factually correct but thinking about it now doesn't explain the "man-face" they develop. I said it accelerates bone* maturation* (which  refers to age determination...not growth)....but I won't pretend I know much about steroids other than what I've read here or there.

I believe as muscularity increases, bone girth and density increases....but I'm not sure that explains what happens to a womens face. There seems to be something that goes on with the nose (for some) and chin/jawline for sure; more pronounced/exaggerated. It is weird....do you have an explanation (just curious)?

Where's Trouble when you need her?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 30, 2007)

Gordo said:


> I think what I said IS factually correct but thinking about it now doesn't explain the "man-face" they develop. I said it accelerates bone* maturation* (which  refers to age determination...not growth)....but I won't pretend I know much about steroids other than what I've read here or there.
> 
> I believe as muscularity increases, bone girth and density increases....but I'm not sure that explains what happens to a womens face. There seems to be something that goes on with the nose (for some) and chin/jawline for sure; more pronounced/exaggerated. It is weird....do you have an explanation (just curious)?
> 
> Where's Trouble when you need her?



The sunken eye sockets is a dead giveaway for me.

If one didnt say they looked like a man, I could agree that they look a little zombie-like.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

Bone maturation is pushed past its normal limit by excess GH. That is a picture of a man with acromegaly, a disease in which you produce way more GH than you should have.

"Brow and lower jaw protrusion."


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

Gordo said:


> I believe as muscularity increases, bone girth and density increases....



This is true, but it only occurs at/near the connection points of bones as a result from the stress of loading. Like the proximal ends of the humerus, femur, scapula, etc.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> Bone maturation is pushed past its normal limit by excess GH. That is a picture of a man with acromegaly, a disease in which you produce way more GH than you should have.
> 
> "Brow and lower jaw protrusion."



So maybe that partly explains Nicole Bass 










DettWiler is better looking than that at least.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 30, 2007)

The first video is fake IMO.   Watch it again if you don't believe.


----------



## goob (Mar 30, 2007)

Gordo said:


> So maybe that partly explains Nicole Bass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh my sweet lord of heaven and all things good and proper.  That has had so many steroids that it has probably grown a bigger cock than Ron Jeremy.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2007)

Nate K said:


> The first video is fake IMO.   Watch it again if you don't believe.



what about it looks fake?


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 1, 2007)

the fact that he can't do it


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 2, 2007)

Prince said:


> Look, just because you girly men work-out with 25lb dumbbells does not mean she is using fake 85 pounders!



Only fags and frat boys care about how much they curl.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Only fags and frat boys care about how much they curl.



well, I don't believe you're in college...so....


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 2, 2007)

Prince said:


> well, I don't believe you're in college...so....



Nor do I care how much I curl, thus...Not Ghey!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 3, 2007)

Here is a very short vid of her totally naked  *(NWS!!)

*http://www.landofvenus.com/vid/melissa.wmv


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 3, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Here is a very short vid of her totally naked  *(NWS!!)
> 
> *http://www.landofvenus.com/vid/melissa.wmv



Way to short.  Does she do bondage videos?  Her tits are really nice.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 3, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Way to short.  Does she do bondage videos?  Her tits are really nice.



Yeah it wasn't hard to find that VID... and shes all naked on a ton of sites..
I bet if you wanted to shell out a "Jackson"  you could see her  getting freaked upon

(Which makes her nearly a prostitute)
(And I haven't decided if thats wrong or not)


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd hit...or maybe I should say I'd let her hit it


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 4, 2007)

She is hot...I'd beat her cat with my dog!


----------



## mrmark (Apr 5, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Here is a very short vid of her totally naked  *(NWS!!)
> 
> *http://www.landofvenus.com/vid/melissa.wmv



without seeing the face, that vid is really hot!


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 5, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Here is a very short vid of her totally naked  *(NWS!!)
> 
> *http://www.landofvenus.com/vid/melissa.wmv



Looks like she is growing something down there..


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 5, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Looks like she is growing something down there..



a little "southern swelling"


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Looks like she is growing something down there..



enlarged clit from steroid use, common among female bodybuilders on juice.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 6, 2007)

Prince said:


> enlarged clit from steroid use, common among female bodybuilders on juice.




I wonder why girls clits grow on gear, but our penis dont? Is there a reason why? I mean they say a clit is made of the same stuff our penis is right?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 6, 2007)

Who the hell would name their son Melissa?  That's cruel...


----------



## maniclion (Apr 6, 2007)

Though she is kinda cute with some fat on her....

http://www.shewrestles.com/free/videos/f20051006melissajen.mpg


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 17, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Who the hell would name their son Melissa? That's cruel...


 
 

This chick has some pretty sweet arms too:





YouTube Video


----------



## rmcfar (Apr 17, 2007)

the first one is hot

this second one makes me shiver. the mullet..... the arms.....the Don Imus face


----------



## Gordo (Apr 17, 2007)

Yee-gawd, I wish I had her/his delts.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 17, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Here is a very short vid of her totally naked  *(NWS!!)
> 
> *http://www.landofvenus.com/vid/melissa.wmv



Yeah thats pretty good.  Perfect fucking tits.  I want more.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 17, 2007)

eee i wish my tits were fake...

pause


not


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 17, 2007)

I think her tits are gross. I hate little tiny nips on huge fake tits.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 17, 2007)

DontStop said:


> eee i wish my tits were fake...
> 
> pause
> 
> ...



I dont get this whole anti-fake tits thing. if they look good whats wrong? 

You have to remember that someone in her position will either have no tit, or have to use fake but because of the lack of fat, they will look fake.


----------



## Gordo (Apr 17, 2007)

Cost is part of it. I betchya a whole lot of naysayers would sing a different tune if it was a couple of hundred bucks (and still high quality).

Since there is a high cost involved, it becomes an object of vanity because it's a medically unnecessary procedure.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 17, 2007)

mrmark said:


> I dont get this whole anti-fake tits thing. if they look good whats wrong?
> 
> You have to remember that someone in her position will either have no tit, or have to use fake but because of the lack of fat, they will look fake.



Hers look like flesh colored balloons. Hardly look good. 

I'd rather see nothing at all than shiny stretched skin...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2007)

"Normal females" meaning around 20%+ body fat, have breasts, or at least most do, when you get very lean you lose them, so that is why most female bodybuilders, fitness and figure athletes have fake breasts.

My wife originally had saline implants above the muscle, but last year she had them removed and replaced with silicone implants, and also had them put under the muscle, made a 100% difference.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 17, 2007)

well when your that lean it's soo obvious that they are fake. Like, it's okay if it looks au naturel...but when its "lean lean lean plastic plastic lean lean lean it looks gross


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah, that is where silicone and under the muscle helps a lot.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 17, 2007)

sounds painful. Mind you having a large chest isn't too peachy either.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2007)

painful, you mean the surgery? 

my wife was fine after a few days, but sore for a couple of weeks, and back to working-out after about 6 weeks.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 17, 2007)

Yah it sounds like it would hurt! the onl plastic surgery i'd ever get is a filler. Hell I'd even go for a reduction


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 17, 2007)

Prince said:


> "Normal females" meaning around 20%+ body fat, have breasts, or at least most do, when you get very lean you lose them, so that is why most female bodybuilders, fitness and figure athletes have fake breasts.
> 
> My wife originally had saline implants above the muscle, but last year she had them removed and replaced with silicone implants, and also had them put under the muscle, made a 100% difference.



I guess that's why I like chubby chicks.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2007)

actually, she also had some liposuction done and said that was 10X worse than the implants.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 17, 2007)

Prince said:


> My wife originally had saline implants above the muscle, but last year she had them removed and replaced with silicone implants, and also had them put under the muscle, made a 100% difference.



I'll judge, pics?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 17, 2007)

PreMier said:


> I'll judge, pics?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 17, 2007)

Prince loves me.  

BTW Rob, glad to see you changed your name back


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Prince loves me.
> 
> BTW Rob, glad to see you changed your name back



Didn't it use to be _*The *_Prince?

And where the hell have you been?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 17, 2007)

Na, it was Prince.  Then it changed to Robert Dimaglia or something 

I have been lazy.  Im so fucking lazy I havent been to the gym in like 8 months.  I also eat PB&J like its going out of style, because it adds to my frail 190lb frame   I need to get back to 220 lol

But seriously I am just working a lot.. hard to find any time for myself lately.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, make the time!  

Muscle memory will have you back in shape in to time.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I think her tits are gross. I hate little tiny nips on huge fake tits.


 
I don't particulary like tree trunk quads on a broad either.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 17, 2007)

DontStop said:


> sounds painful. Mind you having a large chest isn't too peachy either.



What do you mean by peachy?

I think her tits are juuuust right.  Not outlandishly huge, not small, good centered nipple, perfect.

Augmentation doesnt bother me one bit.  The only time I think badly of it is if a person pays for a bad job.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 17, 2007)

fake tits are just fine...tits in general are just fine....the second girl arm curl video is nasty....the girl this thread is about is hot....that other girl...yuk!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 17, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I don't particulary like tree trunk quads on a broad either.



Yeah, you've got a point there..


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 17, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> fake tits are just fine...tits in general are just fine....the second girl arm curl video is nasty....the girl this thread is about is hot....that other girl...yuk!


 
Yeah slammin


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 17, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> This chick has some pretty sweet arms too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That dude is jacked. I wish I had that size and definition.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> This chick has some pretty sweet arms too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This exchange on YouTube is pretty damn funny:

vivacco (6 months ago)
IT'S ROIDS!! ANY IDIOT CAN SEE THAT!

imfasturfurious (3 months ago)
whats roids???

tru2004 (3 months ago)
Androids, she has robotic implants.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> This exchange on YouTube is pretty damn funny:
> 
> vivacco (6 months ago)
> IT'S ROIDS!! ANY IDIOT CAN SEE THAT!
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 17, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yeah slammin



Oh cmon, I know there are gonna be some bad pics out there, but for a bodybuilding woman, she is hot, which is RARE.

I mean, shes the ONLY bodybuilding woman Id fuck from memory and fuck a little harder than a heartbeat.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 17, 2007)

mommy...


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 17, 2007)

Mel is fuggin hotness.
perhaps not perfection by most standards, but a dedicated athlete who has acheived an incredible physique. Me likee.


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 17, 2007)

Mel is fuggin hotness.
perhaps not perfection by most standards, but a dedicated athlete who has acheived an incredible physique. Me likee.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 18, 2007)

Mel's clit probably looks like a dick.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 18, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Mel's clit probably looks like a dick.



when she is juiced up for a show yeah it does, you can find plenty of nude pics of her if you search the web, that is if you really want to see it!


----------



## DontStop (Apr 18, 2007)

Not really haha
I have goodies of my own to look at.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 18, 2007)

hey huge clits are great.....easier to find when you drunk and going down on her! haha...good times...fine bye!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 18, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> hey huge clits are great.....



I agree!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 18, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Mel's clit probably looks like a dick.



True Story...

as long as it isn't toooooo penis-like,
I won't have a problem..
I've dated small clit and thats a tough nut to crack
so availability is nice


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 25, 2007)

If i put my penis in her, will she break it with her muscular pussy.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 25, 2007)

Prince said:


> when she is juiced up for a show yeah it does, you can find plenty of nude pics of her if you search the web, that is if you really want to see it!



I couldn't find any  ( edit: ) that didn't require a sign up.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> I couldn't find any  ( edit: ) that didn't require a sign up.



you did not look very hard.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> I couldn't find any  ( edit: ) that didn't require a sign up.



The name in the title of this thread is spelled incorrectly.

Not a nudy shot, but this is a much nicer picture of her:


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2007)

fixed it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 27, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> hey huge clits are great.....easier to find when you drunk and going down on her! haha...good times...fine bye!



Yeah, but you could play frogger with _that_ clit.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> This exchange on YouTube is pretty damn funny:
> 
> vivacco (6 months ago)
> IT'S ROIDS!! ANY IDIOT CAN SEE THAT!
> ...


----------



## trasmon (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Anna_lev (Nov 4, 2010)

She is so strong!


----------



## CaptainInsano (Nov 4, 2010)

trasmon said:


> Wow!


 


Anna_lev said:


> She is so strong!


 
? Said the video was removed.


----------



## cyan (Nov 9, 2010)

her achievements are impressive.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 9, 2010)

Prince said:


> some more...


----------



## Ryan Bracewell (Nov 11, 2010)

not really into female BBer's but i do think she is nice


----------



## M-Rods (Nov 15, 2010)

scared and aroused at the same time.....


----------

